# Counseling or support groups



## jimrich

Hello: 
I never had the money for counseling so I went to several kinds of cheap or free 12 step anonymous support groups here in L.A. This came about when a friend suggested that I go to counseling ALONE since my then wife was never going to do such a thing as she HAD NO PROBLEM. 
I am very glad I attended support groups because I've heard some very troubling stories about bad/inadequate counselors and even encountered a few of those myself. 
So that is my experience with this topic but, if you have the $$$ and time to look around for a competent counselor, go for it.
I"d image that the end result of finding ways to deal with others and your self can be found at either groups or individual counseling. I just happen to get the answers I needed from attending groups but my then marriage failed anyway and I left her after I achieved a little emotional healing and could not go on living in a violent, frightening, unhappy, doomed and DYSFUNCTIONAL marriage with an alcoholic.


----------



## jb02157

I think that counselors, today, are really nothing more then con men/women looking to make a buck off of desperate people. In some states they are not even required to have a degree. There is no guarantee that they will help you, only that you pay them.


----------



## NextTimeAround

Therapists bring their own bagage and beliefs into the session that you pay for. They may judge you negatively for the rest of the time you are their patient / client for something you said / did. 

In any case, for some, having a confidential listening board is necessary....... so that you don't drive your partner crazy. 

I go to a therapist now. She does say some things that make me think other times, I am probing her so that she doesn't get away with sweeping remarks........ as if she's solved a problem with the use of some platitude.


----------



## emmasmith

However, let yourself and your partner free while communications, expressing feelings, complaining and more. Being true and honest always will let you develop trust automatically, and you would not be required to make special efforts.


----------



## CarissaDore

If you are not as happy in your marriage as you had hoped you would be, you may want to consider attending marriage counseling.

1. When one or both partners has been unfaithful, marriage counseling may be the answer to the marriage surviving the infidelity.
2. If communication between you and your spouse has become almost nonexistent or primarily negative, a marriage counselor may be just want you need to restore healthy communication.
3. If you and your spouse are having increasing difficulty resolving your differences, getting a third party involved may help you work through your disagreements and begin moving in a positive direction.

You can even visit Counseling Near You | Living Well Counseling and Wellness for more help.


----------



## arbitrator

jimrich said:


> Hello:
> I never had the money for counseling so I went to several kinds of cheap or free 12 step anonymous support groups here in L.A. This came about when a friend suggested that I go to counseling ALONE since my then wife was never going to do such a thing as she HAD NO PROBLEM.
> I am very glad I attended support groups because I've heard some very troubling stories about bad/inadequate counselors and even encountered a few of those myself.
> So that is my experience with this topic but, if you have the $$$ and time to look around for a competent counselor, go for it.
> I"d image that the end result of finding ways to deal with others and your self can be found at either groups or individual counseling. I just happen to get the answers I needed from attending groups but my then marriage failed anyway and I left her after I achieved a little emotional healing and could not go on living in a violent, frightening, unhappy, doomed and DYSFUNCTIONAL marriage with an alcoholic.


*I truly wish that support groups would have been yet another option for my RSXW and I along with marriage counseling! 

I really feel that our older female MC, who also was acting as my RSXW's IC, was more than instrumental in breaking us up primarily because of her longtime professional friendship with her along with her natural biased proclivity to almost always side with her!*


----------



## Almalutz

To achieve success in counseling there has to be an agreed upon partnership. It takes time, energy and effort by both the person receiving counseling and the therapist. It takes a collaborative effort by both the counselor and the individual receiving the counseling.

Therapy is a commitment to make difficult adjustments in thinking patterns and behavior. Effective counseling is a two way street. It takes a time, energy and financial commitment from the client to make changes in behavior or thought patterns and then learn new ways of coping with thoughts, feelings and behaviors. It is hard work! 

People can achieve success in counseling to help overcome life’s challenges, regain a sense of control (feel empowered), regain happiness in life, and experience a more flexible wider range of emotional maturity. The practice of therapy is defined and achieving success is accomplished by exploring behaviors, emotions, life’s problems and the therapy process then builds on existing strengths.

I would recommend Jennifer Bishop, a Licensed Mental Health Counselor in Boca Raton, Florida. Her speciality is working with children and their parents, providing a safe and nurturing environment that allows for healing to occur inside of relationships. This allows children and families to soar above the troubles that face them, finding the happiness they long for. Together, we can find healing and lasting happiness.

She has dedicated herself to helping adults and children through some of life's toughest struggles to achieve fulfillment and empowerment. I hold experience, expertise and unwavering dedication to addressing a wide range of areas. With my help, you will break away from what binds you and excel beyond your expectations.

Schedule your FREE phone consultation TODAY! [email protected] or call 561-408-1098


----------

